# anyone with a sore throat in the 2WW?



## sarahincanada

just wondering if anyone else had a sore throat due their 2WW and got their BFP, or anyone currently waiting with a sore throat? When I say sore throat it feels like its swollen, not tickle-y. I had it last week in the morning and it was gone by night, and I have it today. I googled it and found loads of people saying they got a sore throat before their BFP so made me wonder (some people said a sore throat was their only symptom). I am ignoring all cramps, mood swings etc that could just be my period coming but this sore throat thing is interesting. But Im probably just getting sick!!


----------



## sarahincanada

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_specific_symptom.php?symptomid=78


----------



## Spacey

About 3 days ago I woke up with a sore throat, as dry as a desert. Yesterday I had a sore throat and stuffy/runny nose. Today I just have a stuffy/runny nose. Aside from that I don't FEEL sick. I had some pea sized spotting the past 2 days randomly when I went to the bathroom as well. I'm currently waiting to test. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high though. I'm about 9dpo.


----------



## pitterpatterr

Yes , I had exactly that and I am late for my AF , like swollen and it only lasted for 1 day or so , weird , been having bellybutton pains aswell , .....I think I am preg but waiting for wed to do a hpt.


----------



## sarahincanada

Spacey said:


> About 3 days ago I woke up with a sore throat, as dry as a desert. Yesterday I had a sore throat and stuffy/runny nose. Today I just have a stuffy/runny nose. Aside from that I don't FEEL sick. I had some pea sized spotting the past 2 days randomly when I went to the bathroom as well. I'm currently waiting to test. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high though. I'm about 9dpo.

ooooooh spotting may be a good sign!!

my mouth is also dry as a desert. I drink a lot of water all the time, but right now its parched.

I read on another site someone said their sore throat was right around implantation.

my hubby said its probably just a flu symptom, he rolls his eyes!!


----------



## sarahincanada

pitterpatterr said:


> Yes , I had exactly that and I am late for my AF , like swollen and it only lasted for 1 day or so , weird , been having bellybutton pains aswell , .....I think I am preg but waiting for wed to do a hpt.

good luck please let me know what the test says!


----------



## bbhopes

hoping for you guys, I also had a sore throat and runny nose for a few days, around the fifth - sixth dpo so lets hope its a positive sign for us all. BABY DUST


----------



## sarahincanada

my sore throat has gone now, same as last week when I had it. weird!


----------



## sarahincanada

no sore throat this morning, its so weird that twice Ive woken up with a sore throat only for it to have gone by the evening. whats that amount :dohh:


----------



## Toots3495

:hi: I'm currently in my 2ww (7dpo) and woke up this morning with a mild sore throat which has got worse as the days gone on but I don't feel I'm coming down with a cold. Another lady I asked reckons it is a symptom for some women.:thumbup::dust:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

I have got a mild sore throat, the type you get when you can feel a cold coming. Also feel slightly achey. I am 6dpo today and I've had a big temp spike. But of course it could actually mean that I am coming down with something.


----------



## sarahincanada

Toots3495 said:


> :hi: I'm currently in my 2ww (7dpo) and woke up this morning with a mild sore throat which has got worse as the days gone on but I don't feel I'm coming down with a cold. Another lady I asked reckons it is a symptom for some women.:thumbup::dust:

I was 7dpo when I got it yesterday!!
I dont have it at all today


----------



## sarahincanada

Hope4amiracle said:


> I have got a mild sore throat, the type you get when you can feel a cold coming. Also feel slightly achey. I am 6dpo today and I've had a big temp spike. But of course it could actually mean that I am coming down with something.



I dont do temping, so can a spike mean you are pregnant?

I also thought the first time I must be coming down with something and said that to my hubby. then it went, and came back yesterday during the day then went. it felt like my throat was swollen, not itchy or scratchy. I was also constantly dry in the mouth even though I drink loads of water all day everyday. Im sure its nothing, but its fun to hope otherwise the 2WW is so boring!!


----------



## sequeena

I had and still have a sore throat though it's only on the one side. I have the sniffles too, had them for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## Toots3495

Throat feels kinda dry as well as sore but not like a sore throat I would usually get before a cold. Even drinking isn't helping. See how desperate I am for symptoms, I'm analysing a bloody sore throat!!:wacko::haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

Toots3495 said:


> Throat feels kinda dry as well as sore but not like a sore throat I would usually get before a cold. Even drinking isn't helping. See how desperate I am for symptoms, I'm analysing a bloody sore throat!!:wacko::haha:

usually with a cold I get a scratchy throat, this one felt more like it was swollen. Ive never been this parched before, and I drink water constantly. Im sure its nothing, Im not taking the symptoms that seriously its just more fun to speculate otherwise the wait is so boring. otherwise Im not really feeling anything else, no sore boobs or cramps.


----------



## sarahincanada

sequeena said:


> I had and still have a sore throat though it's only on the one side. I have the sniffles too, had them for almost 2 weeks now.

thanks for posting that! its nice to hear from someone pregnant as most seem to dissappear! congrats on your pregnancy, I like your title as I would be cautiously pregnant too. when did you find out? any other symptoms?


----------



## inkdchick

sequeena , i have the same thing weird isnt it but the sore throat was only when i woke up until today and its been a little funny on and off today !, i have had hot fulshes too for the last two days only once or twice each day but this morning i woke up boiling ! weird for me i normally wake up feeling cold . x


----------



## angelwings666

I think I've got the swollen rather than sore throat too, but I'm desperately trying not too over analyse every little thing, it's doing my head in :sad1:


----------



## sequeena

sarahincanada said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I had and still have a sore throat though it's only on the one side. I have the sniffles too, had them for almost 2 weeks now.
> 
> thanks for posting that! its nice to hear from someone pregnant as most seem to dissappear! congrats on your pregnancy, I like your title as I would be cautiously pregnant too. when did you find out? any other symptoms?Click to expand...

Thank you! :D I started getting faint :bfp:s on the 17th (9/10 dpo) and got a nice dark one yesterday :)

Aside from sore throat/sniffles I'm having af cramps that come and go, super tired (I'm an insomniac!!), stitch like pains at times and loads and loads of cm. So much in fact I feel like I've wet myself...



inkdchick said:


> sequeena , i have the same thing weird isnt it but the sore throat was only when i woke up until today and its been a little funny on and off today !, i have had hot fulshes too for the last two days only once or twice each day but this morning i woke up boiling ! weird for me i normally wake up feeling cold . x

I've had this sore throat for a few days now. Everytime I swallow it kills :( I tried soothing it with some ice lollies but no such luck. I'm the opposite I've been feeling the cold more - then again I do live on a mountain in Wales :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

aww well i am addicted to grapefruit juice and that seems to help it maybe thats why dont feel it as bad until i wake up in the morning, but yes i feel cold inbetween the four hot flushes i've had and i mean cold am sitting here with a blanket round me and over my feet with a jumper on lol and jogging bottoms - and having mild mild cramping or stretching on and off for three days now and my back is killing me, testing in a few more days get to cd28 or 29 and then i might test again and hopefully get a nice dark line too and fingers tightly crossed that af stays well away this month and for the next 9 ! congratulations xx


----------



## sarahincanada

sequeena said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I had and still have a sore throat though it's only on the one side. I have the sniffles too, had them for almost 2 weeks now.
> 
> thanks for posting that! its nice to hear from someone pregnant as most seem to dissappear! congrats on your pregnancy, I like your title as I would be cautiously pregnant too. when did you find out? any other symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :D I started getting faint :bfp:s on the 17th (9/10 dpo) and got a nice dark one yesterday :)
> 
> Aside from sore throat/sniffles I'm having af cramps that come and go, super tired (I'm an insomniac!!), stitch like pains at times and loads and loads of cm. So much in fact I feel like I've wet myself...Click to expand...

Im soooooo wet down there too! I wish I was like this when having sex (sorry if tmi, but usually I use a little lube. if it was like this I wouldnt need it LOL). but I really dont think Im pregnant, I will faint if my period doesnt turn up by next tuesday.


----------



## inkdchick

i will bloody faint if mine doesnt show for the next month and the following 8 after that because my OH will be floating. He is 46 and 'he has always wanted a child and has waited to find me to have them with' - thats what he told me last night when he suddenly realised that my period hasnt started and i am absolutely knackered and cant go out after 3pm as all i want to do is curl up and sleep and wrap up snuggly and fall asleep and have got the most painful back i've ever had so i am really really hoping xx


----------



## sequeena

Good luck girlies xxx

btw lube usually has spermicides in it so you shouldn't use it. If af shows up this month don't despair, go on ebay and get yourself some preseed :hugs: I've never had to use it as I'm quite good down there :haha:

Does grapefruit juice help with a sore throat then? I might give it a go...


----------



## mamadonna

i have had a sore throat on and off since ijust after i o and i wake up each morning as if i'm full of cold but that a goes after about an hr:shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

inkdchick said:


> i will bloody faint if mine doesnt show for the next month and the following 8 after that because my OH will be floating. He is 46 and 'he has always wanted a child and has waited to find me to have them with' - thats what he told me last night when he suddenly realised that my period hasnt started and i am absolutely knackered and cant go out after 3pm as all i want to do is curl up and sleep and wrap up snuggly and fall asleep and have got the most painful back i've ever had so i am really really hoping xx

awww FX'd for you! I hope they are the real symptoms! when is your period due? last month was my first real month of tracking and trying and I had all sorts of symptoms, but they were all just period symptoms. This month Im really trying not to think about them, but the CM and the sore throat/dry mouth are a little bizarre. But I think we notice these things because we are waiting and thinking, and thinking, and thinking and waiting :dohh:


----------



## sarahincanada

sequeena said:


> Good luck girlies xxx
> 
> btw lube usually has spermicides in it so you shouldn't use it. If af shows up this month don't despair, go on ebay and get yourself some preseed :hugs: I've never had to use it as I'm quite good down there :haha:

yes definitely purchasing that for next month! and lucky you ;-)


----------



## sarahincanada

mamadonna said:


> i have had a sore throat on and off since ijust after i o and i wake up each morning as if i'm full of cold but that a goes after about an hr:shrug:

lol I love that smiley :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:
mine lasted longer than an hour, it was like half the day then gone, its happened twice. no stuffed nose or anything, just swollen throat.


----------



## inkdchick

my period was due yesterday ! but coz i am anywhere between cd24 and cd26 which is tomorrow i am so nervous tbh, and the symptoms i have now been getting in the last 3/4 days have been so different and i feel so different, have never been this knackered and the back had never been this bad, or the cm, and the pulling pinching i am now getting low down are really different so really really hoping but jsut am trying no to think about it and have got two nice days coming up to take my mind of it on cd28 and cd29 i have ascot race day and beer festival and then my brothers wedding on the saturday so if it doesnt show will test after them xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm sneezing the lot! but like i said it just goes,totally weird,i really hope this is a good sign for us all,i've spoke to a lot of girls on here and 1 of the main symptoms that i have heard them all saying is a sore throat


----------



## sequeena

Oh I am lucky :blush:


----------



## sarahincanada

mamadonna said:


> i've spoke to a lot of girls on here and 1 of the main symptoms that i have heard them all saying is a sore throat

dont say that! I will go from calm to crazy like the rest of you LOL!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl: sorry


----------



## Spacey

My sore throat is pretty much gone... and I'm still a little stuffy. Not as bad though. It could have just been a cold. I'm still hoping though. :) No AF yet.


----------



## inkdchick

well mine as still a little sore this morning but i forgot all about it as i was more worried about period had started as i had brown stained cm last night but nothing this morning and only creamy coloured lotiony cm and lots of it and i still have now, im 3 days late today and have boobs that feel like im being constantly kicked by a horse !, so am hoping through a really weird way of looking at it that i am acually pregnant and it sticks, testing in a few days if i cant be bothered or remember LOL


----------



## hopin2bmommy

I am 2dpo and have very dry sore throat and mildly runny/congested nose since yesterday...I am blaming it on change in weather :shrug:.


----------



## inkdchick

lol could be xx


----------



## sequeena

Sore throat almost gone :happydance: Still sneezing away though :rolleyes:


----------



## inkdchick

must have been a bug for me i got light pink cm now so im out .
Good luck girls xx


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs:


----------



## AmyLouise89

I woke up with a sore throat yesterday but it went away and back again today on and off for most the day (sore right now), it mainly feels like its only the right side sore though and my nose seems a little stuffy but that could be cause it's kinda numb right now cause just got home from dentist lol!


----------



## sequeena

AmyLouise89 said:


> I woke up with a sore throat yesterday but it went away and back again today on and off for most the day (sore right now), it mainly feels like its only the right side sore though and my nose seems a little stuffy but that could be cause it's kinda numb right now cause just got home from dentist lol!

Mine was only sore on the left side :D


----------



## Beth_welshy

Mine feels thick if that makes any sense. Sort of hard to swallow. But it isn't constant.


----------

